# FREE Delivery Option for N.I.



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

We are please to annouce we have introduced a FREE delivery option for customers in Northern Ireland.

*Royal Mail Tracked 2-3 days (up to 15kg)*










This is a 2-3 day delivery service for the whole of the UK including Highlands & Islands of Scotland, offshore locations inc Northern Ireland.

*Priced from £3.95 + VAT or FREE on all orders over £50!*

Customers will recieve both an email and text message with tracking details - these get sent direct from Royal Mail.

Please ensure you enter a mobile number in checkout for text notification. Many customers add additional delivery instruction like 'please leave in porch if out'. Please note if you specifiy a 'safe place' for the parcel to be left then you waive your rights to a signed delivery and can no longer make a claim for non-delivery in the event of a dispute. Calling cards are not always left so please check your tracking details for all updates to your delivery! Same day dispatch cut-off is 2pm. Some products like aersol cans unfortunaetly can't be sent with service.

Matt


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Great news Matt


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Awesome, looks like i4detailing will be my new go to site  sick of paying extortionate postage!


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Brilliant news Matt :thumb:



Adrian Convery said:


> Awesome, looks like i4detailing will be my new go to site  sick of paying extortionate postage!


I switched to i4detailing a few months ago, specifically because Matt didn't take the p**s with delivery to NI... and the service has been excellent! Placed an order at 20:38 on Monday night (with "standard" delivery), arrived 10am Wednesday morning :thumb:


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Great to see this happening.


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

A lot of other dealers could take note, some are ridiculous... I can send a 30kg transfer box to mainland in two days for 12 quid...

Asking 15 quid for posting a das6 is a bit much

Note I'm not referring to i4detailing... Just randomly ranting!!!


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

This is excellent news. Fed up with ridiculous delivery prices to NI. Thanks


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

This works!

Less than 48 hours from ordering to delivery to Orkney & the text / email worked spot on. Superb :thumb:


----------



## Steven1976 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Matt, makes buying from the mainland worth wile now


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

nice one


----------

